# Mike Bibby...kind of quiet lately!!!



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

seems like hes out of ot lately.....somethings wrong!


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

I think the whole team's been quiet.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Mike Bibby missed his first three WIDE open threes... I knew right then and there it was over...


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

He still played much better than our $125 million man.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> He still played much better than our $125 million man.


I don't think that Webber will ever be back to his old self. We might get a better deal with trading him. :whoknows:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that Webber will ever be back to his old self. We might get a better deal with trading him. :whoknows:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WEBBER IS THE MAN... YOU WATCH... HES THE KEY TO OUR CHAMPIONSHIP, AND HE WILL COME THROUGH...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that Webber will ever be back to his old self. We might get a better deal with trading him. :whoknows:


With that contract, good luck with that.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> With that contract, good luck with that.


yea thats true. I guess we'll just keep him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> WEBBER IS THE MAN... YOU WATCH... HES THE KEY TO OUR CHAMPIONSHIP, AND HE WILL COME THROUGH...


I hope Kings win a championship while Webber is still here. Just for the haters. 

GO CWEBBBBB


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey DaUnbreakable, could u control copy your Sacramento Kings part signature and post it so i can put it as my signature... You can leave the Laker part out


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hey DaUnbreakable, could u control copy your Sacramento Kings part signature and post it so i can put it as my signature... You can leave the Laker part out


anything for a kings fan.  

SACRAMENTO KINGS *2003-04 NBA CHAMPIONS* 

I guess it doesn't work here. I'll send it to you in PM.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> anything for a kings fan.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


oh it worked? aight. cool.  no problem. anytime.


----------



## mystique16 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well he won't be quiet anymore cuz the playoffs are about to start baby! GO KINGS!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Just after the team arrived for its game against the Golden State Warriors, Bibby learned that his grandmother, Victorine Carmichael, had suffered a heart attack and died.
> 
> The news did not come in the best manner.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/8902301p-9828695c.html


----------

